# 522/625 - L2.53 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software Version L2.53 for 522/625*


Minor maintenance release


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I realize this doesn't say what the maintainence was performed, but this is all I could get for now. I will post an update if I get more info.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Like many others, here, I, too started to see ALOT more audio/video skips and glitches with this software update. Strangely enough, though, I just transfered a bunch of old music videos to DVD, and didn't run across one single glitch, the whole time. Huh............Maybe this update is only good for old 80s metal videos? LOL


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

I have contacted Dish and, at least from what they say, they are aware of the audio issues with 2.53. I saw 2-3 an hour the other day, along with pixellation, when I was watching a recorded show. I really, really hope this is fixed before the new season starts.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Is there not a way to revert back to the previous firmware release since 2.53 is supposed to have introduced problems rather than solve them?


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

mallu2u said:


> Is there not a way to revert back to the previous firmware release since 2.53 is supposed to have introduced problems rather than solve them?


Unfortunately....NO.

My 522 has video/audio skip issues as well.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I just discovered this site via the AVS Forum. Awesome. And I thought video and/or audio dropouts were "normal" on the 522.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, they are common for a lot of users. This thread is pretty much dedicated to the new software release that was just spooled to the 522 and 625, as such they are discussing that issues are still there. This is our way of providing real world feedback to Dish.


----------

